
Lucid Dreams, the Original Virtual Reality - jonbaer
http://elevr.com/lucid-dreams-the-original-virtual-reality/
======
Executor
You stop lucid dreaming because you can do it in real life? Sure. But you _do_
need 8 hours of sleep and lucid dreaming can give you more life-time.

